# Quality of bottled water



## sunnycleveland (Apr 3, 2010)

For those of us who give our malts bottled water. I just found this article - it seems credible. 

Best and worst bottled water brands on Shine

to those who dont have a lot of time to read: "Only three brands earned the highest possible marks for disclosing information and using the most advanced treatment methods available - *Gerber Pure Purified Water*, *Nestle Pure Life Purified Water*, and *Penta Ultra-Purified Water*."

apparently not all bottled water is the same; what is even more surprizing is that major brands that I've been buying like Aquafina and Dassani are not very good. 
they also have a link to each city's water quality. My city's tap water isnt that great.. I've been wanting to buy a water filter, the kind installed at the main water supply to the house for a while now but I just cannot seem to find time to do sufficient research on the quality..


----------



## Aarianne (Jul 22, 2005)

I've heard the same... that usually people's tap water is much safer than the bottled water they're drinking. It's pretty sad too considering the energy that is wasted in bottling and delivering that water, then recycling the plastic after too.

To give another perspective on bottled water and water control and privatization around the world, I really enjoyed and highly recommend this documentary: Flow: For Love of Water (2008) - IMDb

It's scary to learn how Nestle gets their water and how little they care about the communities they take from.


----------



## spookiesmom (Mar 28, 2010)

If you contact your city water supplier, they can furnish you with info on how well the meet Fed requirements, what is in your water. A lot of the water bottles just contain regular city water.

I refuse to buy bottled water. Unless you are on a tested well, city water is fine.


----------

